# AM/FM radio dead



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Yama1yzf said:


> Drove my daughter to school this morning and we went to put our favorite (or hers actually) radio station on and lo and behold no sound!
> 
> No sound, all the EQ settings were sent back to zero and no text under the station number. Both AM and FM are dead. Now it is 5 degrees F this morning but that shouldn't make a difference.
> 
> XM works fine as does Aux and CD. My tuner must be dead. On top of that it took FOREVER to get up to temp. Think I have the thermostat issue others have had. Not a good start to the day!


 On a super cold morning in January, my radio was completely dead as well. It eventually came back, but not comfortable with what went down.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yama1yzf said:


> XM works fine as does Aux and CD. My tuner must be dead. On top of that it took FOREVER to get up to temp. Think I have the thermostat issue others have had. Not a good start to the day!


My radio works wonderfully. My Cruze heats up quickly. Lots of cabin heat in less than a minute after sitting overnight.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> My radio works wonderfully. My Cruze heats up quickly. Lots of cabin heat in less than a minute after sitting overnight.


Happy that your car works well for you......was kind of looking for anyone experiencing the same prob I had, which apparently at least one person has. 

Happy to say that it came back after leaving it in the sun for the morning but I have had countless cars in my lifetime and thats a first that cold weather shuts down the am/fm tuner. Oh well I will have it looked at when I get the oil changed. Would not want them ripping apart the dash to install a new amp / tuner or whatever so probably live with it...or move somewhere warm


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

So this is a really old post, but apparently this problem still exists. I just got a 2014 Cruze LT 6M (this is my first comment on this site) about a week ago. I haven't had any issues until this morning. I started it up, and I had no sound out of the radio. I assumed I had turned it off or down the night before and forgot it. Nope, FM/AM tuner was not working. XM and CD player worked fine. I will say it was the coldest morning of the year so far, but still, this is crazy. It's not like FM radio is a new technology that's super sensitive to temperature. It's ridiculous. I kept trying to see if it would come back on the drive in as the cabin warmed up, but no luck. I think I'll just sign up for the deal Sirius XM is offering ($5/mo for 12 months), but I feel like this is their way of pushing you on that, lol.


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

Update: AM/FM was working again when I got in the car after work. I did sign up for Sirius 2 month free trial. The 12 months for $60 promo was only good for my previous vehicle, and the sales lady I talked to wouldn't budge. She never offered anything, just wanted to charge me $20/month. So I went online since she had added my radio to my account, and got the trial, which she didn't mention. I guess I'll hear from them after I don't renew it, which is what happened with my last car. My wife has to haggle with them every 6 months....


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Two thoughts, perhaps your daughter's favorite Radio station was off the air? I plugged in a space heater once and took out 3 major market Radio Stations, it was funny!

I just visited XM last night and saw the $30 6 month or $60 1 year offers. I hate talking to them every 6 months like your wife does, I thought carefully when I was at the billing screen and decided even $30 ($34 with USA Royalty fees) is not a good deal. Now if they threw in the $5 Internet listening in the "Select" plan like I used to get for $30/6 Months I would have returned


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Two thoughts, perhaps your daughter's favorite Radio station was off the air? I plugged in a space heater once and took out 3 major market Radio Stations, it was funny!
> 
> I just visited XM last night and saw the $30 6 month or $60 1 year offers. I hate talking to them every 6 months like your wife does, I thought carefully when I was at the billing screen and decided even $30 ($34 with USA Royalty fees) is not a good deal. Now if they threw in the $5 Internet listening in the "Select" plan like I used to get for $30/6 Months I would have returned


The OP was the one who stated their daughter's favorite station was gone (back in 2011, lol). I actually checked every preset, and scanned. Nada. But got them after work. I plan on pulling the antenna off, and checking the connection.

While I was on the phone with Customer Service for Sirius XM, and they were telling me I couldn't that promo, I actually received another promo in my g-mail that had 3 YEARS of Select for $100, which is crazy! I will wait for them to send me that offer on the Cruze after my 2 month trial ends. I had a trial on my Trailblazer, but didn't sign up. Ever since they've been sending me promos like mad, but I was planning on selling, so never signed up.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

zr2s10 said:


> The OP was the one who stated their daughter's favorite station was gone (back in 2011, lol). I actually checked every preset, and scanned. Nada. But got them after work. I plan on pulling the antenna off, and checking the connection.
> 
> While I was on the phone with Customer Service for Sirius XM, and they were telling me I couldn't that promo, I actually received another promo in my g-mail that had 3 YEARS of Select for $100, which is crazy! I will wait for them to send me that offer on the Cruze after my 2 month trial ends. I had a trial on my Trailblazer, but didn't sign up. Ever since they've been sending me promos like mad, but I was planning on selling, so never signed up.


Sorry about his daughter, she's all grown up by now! While typing this I saw the scum at XM try to target me with a 5 month select plan for $30, it was 6 months last night? 3 years of Select for $100 is a steal, take it!


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Sorry about his daughter, she's all grown up by now! While typing this I saw the scum at XM try to target me with a 5 month select plan for $30, it was 6 months last night? 3 years of Select for $100 is a steal, take it!


I can't, at least not right now. The "offer is only valid on the ESN noted above" in the e-mail is on my Trailblazer, which I'm trying to sell. They wouldn't even do the 6 months for $30 deal for the Cruze, frustrating. I wish instead of playing games with pricing, satellite/cable companies would just list what the price SHOULD be, and have everyone pay the same price


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

zr2s10 said:


> I can't, at least not right now. The "offer is only valid on the ESN noted above" in the e-mail is on my Trailblazer, which I'm trying to sell. They wouldn't even do the 6 months for $30 deal for the Cruze, frustrating. I wish instead of playing games with pricing, satellite/cable companies would just list what the price SHOULD be, and have everyone pay the same price


 What a scummy company. If your Radio is Inactive you should qualify for the offer. Oh well consider the money you'll save!

"O*ffer Details:* Activate a semi-annual Select subscription and pay $29.94 for your first 6 months, a savings of 68% off the current monthly rate of $15.99, plus get free activation (an additional $15 savings). Fees and taxes apply. *Service will automatically renew monthly thereafter (if on credit card) or every 6 months thereafter (if on invoice), and you will be charged according to your chosen payment method at then-current rates. To cancel you must call us at 1-866-635-2349. See our Customer Agreement for complete terms at www.siriusxm.com. All terms, fees and programming subject to change. This offer cannot be combined with any other. Offer good only on any currently inactive radio."*


----------

